# Visitor Visa(B1/B2) refusal without a reason being given



## s12

Hi,



This week my uncle (39 yr old, unmarried, high school teacher) and i ( 15 yr old) applied for visa at Delhi embassy and got refusal under section 214B.



Basically the plan was-- i was going to US and my uncle was accompanying him as i am still a minor. My parents are both medical practitioners and cannot go because of their busy schedule. We were assuming that they would go to the same window for the interview but after finger printing we found that we got different but consecutive numbers. I got the interview call first and then my uncle got at some other window. 



The consular asked around 12 questions to my uncle--some of them were about his job, his marriage, why his fiancee is not going with him, what does he know about the place he is visiting, why he is going, what does he do in India and how long will he stay in US. For the stay question he said two weeks then the consular asked whether two weeks will be enough time to visit that many places. After taking the interview, he said he does not see any reason to give visa and refused it. Not sure if the consular pointed anything about his being unmarried and wouldn’t come back to India.





They asked a lot of questions to me and my interview was longer than my uncle's. While the consular was thinking to give me a visa he asked who is going with me and i said that my uncle would be escorting me. And then he asked does he have a visa. I told him that he is also applying. Then he looked for my uncle's info and went to another window and then denied my visa. One of the questions that they asked about the sponsor was how could i trust my friend's aunt. 







For your information:



1. I study in a reputed school in India where getting admission is quite difficult which itself explains that no one will want to leave that school in the middle of education and will definitely decide to come back. I am in the 10th grade and was planning to go to US during my summer vacation. The school is up to 12th grade.



2. My brother is around 22 yr old and has a multiple tourist visa and also has visited US several times. Right now he is studying in another country and will finish up with his studies in Dec, 2010.



3. My uncle is getting married in Jan. 2011. He has some colleagues in US.



4. I had all the supporting documents but consular didn’t ask for them.



5. Since my uncle is a high school teacher, he is interested in visiting classrooms and if possible to volunteer for a few weeks to get the exposure of US teaching and learning style. Though he didn’t show this intention in his interview, as he did not have any such invitation letter from school.



6. Our absolute intention was to visit the country and then come back.


7.My uncle was refused as he could not show enough ties in India and I wasn't given a reason for my refusal(but the officer refused me a visa only after my uncle's visa got refused).The officer was about to give me a visa when he stood up and went to the counter where my uncle's interview was happening and after his visa had been refused did he refuse me a visa, but did not give grounds for the refusal.



Please let me know if you think there is a possibility for us to get visa and how to prepare for that. What should we do before going to apply again to make it successful? Should we apply separate? If so how and when should they apply?


----------



## CJ-EPF

I like the teaching idea. Your uncle might consider getting an invitation letter from the states as well as a sponsorship letter from the school that your uncle works at. He can probably get a short term business visa and then you can probably get a tourist visa to go with him.

Your visa was probably refused as you would be an unaccompanied minor without your uncle. If you did not return, then there would be all sorts of legal ramifications in detaining, deporting and transporting a minor.

Ultimately the descision is based on two concepts, 1.) Is there sufficient evidence that the person will leave at the end of their visa limit and 2.) Does the person have sufficient funds to make the trip. Your status seems clear but apparently, your uncles was not. The funding could be a factor, I would budget about $150 US per person, per day, plus transportation. Particularly if you are talking about expensive places like New York or San Francisco

The question about all of the places he wanted to see in two weeks was telling. Have a clear organized and intelligent itinerary. The US is very large, you cannot see, New York, Washington, Chicago, Dallas and Los Angeles in two weeks. You would be out 5 days in airports alone. Lack of clarity on why you were going and where you were going was probably a factor. If it sounds too vague, they may suspect deception. 

If you want to do the tourist thing, you might consider an organized tour for students. The operator can probably help with the visas and they will ensure that you are back in time for the next term. If you are staying with friends, list out your destinations with travel plans and schedules. Letters from those people guaranteeing your support and transportation might help.

Ultimately, who knows what the issue was. They can refuse a visa for any reason that they like on any given day.


----------



## nebulon

Its the same old story again; apply to enter a country legally and through the proper channels, paying the visa application fees, travelling many hundreds of kilometres to the respective embassy etc. and you are refused. Enter the country as an illegal immigrant and the whole of the welfare system is at your side, showering you with help and advice, plus of course shelter and sustenance, care of the taxpayer.


----------



## momo007

Dont worry, your visa got denied because the people interviewing you and your uncle were just not in that 'mood' and as the rule goes in this world, people really do misuse the authoritative position they are in, because that interview room for giving you the visa is the only place where they have any power.. nowhere else..

try again, learn from your mistakes, make sure you and yoru uncle are well prepared with any stupid questions they may ask, ask your uncle to get an invitation letter, and if they ask u a stupid question like, 'dont u think 2 weeks isnt long enough' u say well i am visiting the eastern part of the states first, i am excited about disney land in florida,, bla bla, and watch how they go aww so cute, make sure you say hello to mickey mouse..

and nebulon is right here, you try n do something right, the corrupts wont let you.. so make sure you know how to tackle them, thats all.


----------



## Dee_in_bkk

CJ-EPF said:


> I like the teaching idea. Your uncle might consider getting an invitation letter from the states as well as a sponsorship letter from the school that your uncle works at. He can probably get a short term business visa and then you can probably get a tourist visa to go with him.
> 
> Your visa was probably refused as you would be an unaccompanied minor without your uncle. If you did not return, then there would be all sorts of legal ramifications in detaining, deporting and transporting a minor.
> 
> Ultimately the descision is based on two concepts, 1.) Is there sufficient evidence that the person will leave at the end of their visa limit and 2.) Does the person have sufficient funds to make the trip. Your status seems clear but apparently, your uncles was not. The funding could be a factor, I would budget about $150 US per person, per day, plus transportation. Particularly if you are talking about expensive places like New York or San Francisco
> 
> The question about all of the places he wanted to see in two weeks was telling. Have a clear organized and intelligent itinerary. The US is very large, you cannot see, New York, Washington, Chicago, Dallas and Los Angeles in two weeks. You would be out 5 days in airports alone. Lack of clarity on why you were going and where you were going was probably a factor. If it sounds too vague, they may suspect deception.
> 
> If you want to do the tourist thing, you might consider an organized tour for students. The operator can probably help with the visas and they will ensure that you are back in time for the next term. If you are staying with friends, list out your destinations with travel plans and schedules. Letters from those people guaranteeing your support and transportation might help.
> 
> Ultimately, who knows what the issue was. They can refuse a visa for any reason that they like on any given day.



A year back, I was refused a post-study work visa because the UKBA visa official could not sum up my bank balance from 3 accounts.... And they took 3 months to do the addition... but went wrong!!!
I made an appeal and when the immigration judge saw my papers... he had a laugh!!! He allowed my appeal... I got the relevant papers to clear my passport.. UKBA asked me to resubmit my papers... I did not want to apply for the visa again.. and left UK... got a better job with lower taxes & lower living costs in Thailand.. An emerging economy... instead of a slowing-down economy.
After that I recently applied for a tourist visa to UK... gave them all the papers.. with the refusal.. and also the judges "decree"... I was accepted.
However when I went to UK at the immigration.. funnily the official.. also an Indian.. asked me so many questions about the previous refusal... he was wondering why I did not again apply for the visa when the judge allowed it... he acted as if I was going there to stay on... when I have a job that pays me GBP 80,000 in Bangkok!!!... wanted to slap my bank-statements on his face.. Doubt even if he is paid as much... They just don't get it... If I was to live in UK and earn GBP 80,000.. I would have taken home only 40,000... and also spent a lot on accomodation and other living costs.. and would have to work until 60/65 to retire... But with this salary in Bangkok, I can retire in 10 years time....LOL
Finally after some questioning & answering, the thick head let me through...
Happy I made the right decision!!!
People in power are stupid.. That's the conclusion...


----------



## DanMita84

Yeah sometimes it seems unfair.. but they always seem to have their own reasons and apparently they are not obliged to give you a reason!


----------

